# Sonderaktion Echolot - Eagle Cuda 168 für € 119,95



## Regentaucher (10. Januar 2006)

_Hallo Boardies,

ab sofort haben wir eines unserer meistverkauften Echos in der Aktion:  







Eagle Cuda 168 Festmontage für € 119,95


Techn. Infos: 

· Tiefe bis 180 Meter 
· Spitzensendeleistung 800 Watt 
· Geberwinkel 20° + 60° 
· Standardgeber 
· Frequenz 200 kHz 
· Auflösung 168 X 132 B.P. 
· Bildschirm diagonale 102 mm 
· Bildschirmbeleuchtung 
· Zoom 2 + 4 fach 
· Fischsymbol 4 Größen 
· Fischsichel 
· Graulinie 
· 4 Grautöne 
· Simulationsprogramm 
· Memoryfunktion 
· Temperatursensor serienmäßig 
· Tiefenanzeige in Meter 
· Bedienungsanleitung Deutsch 
· CE – Prüfzeichen 
· Garantie 24 Monate 
· Angler Oase 

Das CUDA 168 liefert mit 168 vertikalen Bildpunkten fantastische “Einblicke in die Unterwasserwelt”. Dieses Echolot hat in kurzer Zeit die Herzen vieler Angler erobert. 

Fazit: Unglaublich günstiges Echolot für Einsteiger.

Plus: Einfache Bedienung! 

Extraplus: Zu jedem Gerät erhalten Sie unsere Broschüre “ECHOLOT 1x1” mit wertvollen Informationen, Tips und Tricks rund ums Thema Echolot. 


Ergänzende Informationen: 

FESTMONTAGE Komplettsysteme Wird bei eigenen Booten eingesetzt. Der Geber wird am Heck des Bootes fest verschraubt. Das Echolot befindet sich auf einem Bildschirmhalter, der ebenfalls fest mit dem Boot verschraubt wird. Der Bildschirm lässt sich mit wenigen Handgriffen vom Halter lösen und mitnehmen. Sie erhalten bei uns ausschließlich KOMPLETTSYSTEME. Das bedeutet für Sie: Keine „versteckte“ Kosten. 

Lieferumfang: Bildschirm, Bildschirmhalter, Stromkabel, Sicherung, Geber mit Halterung, Geberkabel, Montagematerial. 


GRATIS! Katalog mit großem ECHOLOT & GPS Special 

INHALT: Vergleichstabellen, Tips, Tricks und ausführliche Informationen zu jedem Gerät. 

EXTRA: Echolotberater, der in Zusammenarbeit mit der Zeitschrift „Blinker“ erstellt wurde.

Zu sehen gibts das ganze hier: www.Angler-Oase.de

Wenn ihr fragen habt, ruft einfach mal an oder mailt uns|wavey: 

Euer 
Regentaucher_


----------

